# Rudee Inlet fishing/crabbing



## Burgfisher (Jul 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me with a public location to fish and crab in the Rudee Inlet area? Me and the wifey are trying to take the kids somewhere other than the 15th st pier. Thanks in advance!


----------



## grinch (Jul 9, 2012)

The ramp by the marine science museum


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Go to Croatan and drive towards the inlet. You won't find parking in front of the inlet on the south side because that's where the dredge pier is and there's a fence to keep drivers out. However there is parking not too far away on the street so just drop off and walk back. That's the south side of the inlet and it's much more user freindly than the "wall" at the end of Atlantic & Pacific AKA "the loop".


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

That's not the "wall", that's the "Rail".


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Another reason why it's "much more user friendly" ...


----------

